

JetBrains newsreader - lelf
http://www.jetbrains.com/labs/reader/

======
antninja
JetBrains does have an (abandoned) rss reader. I tried it before deciding
Thunderbird was better since I already use it for mail.

<http://www.jetbrains.com/omea/>

------
luotuoshangdui
Is this supposed to be a joke? I thought JetBrains was going to make a
newsreader, but at the end of the page it says:

"Sounds great, doesn’t it? We’d sure use a newsreader like this. If you think
so too, share this page to add your vote! Hopefully _someone_ listens and
makes a proper newsreader for all of us soon!"

~~~
overloaded
Under the 'Eye-free Reading' header, the clipart image contains a speaker
saying '...new reader by JetBrains...' I imagine this is a teaser for an
eventual product.

------
rustc
If JetBrains actually made this, I'd use it.

------
Samuel_Michon
Well, that was a colossal waste of my time.

------
jimmbagson
4/1/2013

------
samuel1604
Challenge accepted.

